# No encuentra el puerto lp* ni el usb.

## apler

Buenas a todos.

Soy nuevo usando Gentoo y me he encontrado con este problema.

Con CUPS ni en /dev encuentro los puerto, si que estan los puertos serie.

He compilado unas cuantas veces ( mas de 30) el kernel con todo las opciones que he hido encontrando por este y otros foros, tb google y nada.

Tengo una placa Epox 8K3A+ con chipset via kt333 y se me ocurre que pueda ser problema de compatibilidad con dicho chipset.

Tambien decir que no he podido con alsa (tengo una SB live!)

Bueno, gracias por todo y a tope con Gentoo!!!

----------

## Pep

A mi me ocurría lo mismo y es que a la hora de compilar el kernel, dentro de Character devices (creo) me olvidé de marcar la opción Parallel Printer Support.

----------

## santi___

Yo tengo la misma placa, pero para AMD, y tambien tengo que activar "Enable VIA KL133/KM133 Northbridge PCI workaround" bajo "Processor type and features".

----------

